# How cold does your Fridge get?



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Hello, I have been wondering how cold the Fridge should get, our Freezer gets nice and cold and works great but the Fridge only has gotten down to about 49/50 degrees, and sometimes alittle warmer, we have only been out twice but have kept it on for acouple of days after our last trip and it still wouldn't drop below 49. I have tried to always put cold stuff in it to start with but it doesn't seem to help. Just wondering if this is the norm, or should I have the dealer look at it. Thanks 
Rob


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Our Fridge gets pretty cold. I never have checked it with a thermostat but my beer taste close to it being in a cooler full of ice.

I would contact you dealer asap. Your fridge should get below 40 degrees especially if you don't open it for a period.


----------



## Jevi (May 28, 2004)

I agree with jgerni. You should get good and cold. In my judgement, our trailer fridge and freezer gets notably colder than our home fridge! If anything, I would prefer a little warmer (less energy consumption??) than the current setting. I haven't measured the temp, but will do it on our next outing.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've never had any problems with our Fridge. I've run in both AC an Gas in 95 degree temps and always had things cold. I did buy a fridgemate fan to circulate the air inside and that reallly seemed to help cool the cans of pop we added while camping.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

I bought a refrigerator thermometer. (Walmart $3.97) It hangs on the shelf right behind the milk. I just always wanted to make sure it was staying cold. It should stay no higher than 40 degrees. We have learned the temp rises really quick if you leave the door open for any amount of time. (Like the DH just opening it to look







) And always remember to hear that "click".

Have a good day! sunny


----------



## Webmosher (Jun 28, 2004)

Y-Guy and Schantz:

Where can you find that fan you mentioned?

Thanks,
Fred


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Fred,

I use a fridgemate fan also. Our fridge runs 24/7 all summer and it makes a big difference. The temp stay about 38-40 in the fridge. Got it at campingworld, runs on 2 D batteries for a month or so. I think it was about 17 dollars.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

never put a thermometer in ours, but it seems to keep things cold. We do try to limit the amount of times we open it, and try to keep it open just long enough to get what we need. No standing there looking to see whats in there.

The freezer works good too. everything stored there on the last trip (4 days, 3 nights) stayed frozen.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Mike is right about the Fan, though check Wal-Mart I think I saw them there too. Unless you have a big Camping World order or one close by the shipping will get you.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Same as above, ample cooling with stock refrig. We do put beverages in a separate cooler with ice since they are the most used items. Only food is in fridge to help control the constant open and close of door.

And make sure the door clicks, a small void around the seal and all is lost.


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Thank you everyone for your replies, I am going to start the Fridge next week for our next trip and if it still doesn't get down to 40 I will take it in and have it looked at. Thanks again.
Rob


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

I don't know how cold mine gets, it's pretty chilly though. Just make sure you have the proper light bar lit to get it cold. I start out with the far right bar lit, then as it cools. I lower it to the next one down eventually keeping it on the 3rd (middle) light bar.


----------

